# Nachzahlung trotz Warmmiete?



## Namsoon (10. November 2010)

Hallo, 


ich habe mal eine kurze Frage. Wenn ich eine Wohnung warm miete wo beispielsweise 100 Euro Wasserkosten pro Monat in der Miete mit drin sind. Muss ich dann trotzdem am Ende des Jahres eine Nachzahlung machen wenn ich pro Monat mehr als 100 Euro Wasser verbraucht habe?


LG Namsoon


----------



## SynXGaming (10. November 2010)

Wenn du eine Wohnug "warm" mietest, dann ist es inkl. Strom, Gas und Wasser. 
Wenn du es natürlich übertreibst und das Wasser die ganze Zeit laufen lässt, 
dann kann der Mieter gegen dich klagen, sodass du auf die Nachzahlung gezwungen bist.


----------



## Lari (10. November 2010)

Die Warmmiete, bzw. die Anteile für Strom, Wasser und/oder Gas sind eine Schätzung für das laufende Jahr, damit du am Ende des Jahres keine tausende Euro auf einmal zahlen musst. Liegst du drüber, zahlst du nach, liegst du drunter kriegst du Geld zurück. Dazu kriegst du eine detaillierte Nebenkosten-Abrechnung deines Vermieters, wo genau drin steht, für was du wieviel Geld bezahlt hast.


----------



## Kemsyth (10. November 2010)

Am besten meldest du dich mal beim Deutschen Mieterverbund:

http://www.mieterbund.de/

Findest da rechts eine Nummer von der Beratungshotline.

Die können dir sicherlich genau weiter helfen.

mfg

Kem


----------



## Namsoon (10. November 2010)

Und was stimmt jetzt von den beiden Aussagen oben?

Das ich das nachzahlen muss was ich mehr verbraucht habe bzw. Geld zurück bekomme wenn ich weniger verbraucht habe als ich bezanhlt habe kenne ich auch so, mich interessiert nur ob das auch bei Warmmiete so ist.


Ich Frage wohl einfach mal beim Mieterverbund.

Danke!


----------



## Caps-lock (10. November 2010)

Und du wirst eine Wohnung eigentlich immer "warm" mieten, im Sinne von Kaltmiete + Nebenkosten = Warmmiete.
Wobei du da auch darauf achten musst, was in der Warmmiete drin ist.
Es gibt Wohnungn wo du unter Umständen noch einen privaten Vertrag mit einem Strom oder Heizungsanbieter abschließen musst.
Strom ist mittlerweile fast normal und Heizung kann dir zum Beispiel in Reihenhäusern passieren, wo jeder seine eigene Ölheizung hat.

Es gibt auch tatsächlich Wohnungn wo du nur eine pauschale Warmmiete bezahlst und dann nichts nachzahlen musst.
Solche Wohnungen gehören dann aber eher zu besonderen Projekten, Stiftungen, Dienstwohnungen und dergleichen.
Wenn ich nicht ganz irre, gibt es da Wohnungen wo du bestimmte Bedigungen erfüllen musst und dann nur 30 Euro im Monat zahlst, weil irgendein reicher Kerl, dass vor 100 Jahren so bestimmt hat *G*


----------



## ZAM (10. November 2010)

Namsoon schrieb:


> auch so, mich interessiert nur ob das auch bei Warmmiete so ist.



Natürlich - willkommen im Leben.
Ich darf grad auch saftig nachzahlen, auch wenn ich die endgültige Summe nochmal prüfen lassen werde.

Btw. @erste Antwort: Strom ist in der Warmmiete nur sehr selten enthalten...


----------



## Caps-lock (10. November 2010)

> Btw. @erste Antwort: Strom ist in der Warmmiete nur sehr selten enthalten...


erster 

Das mit dem Nachzahlen kenn ich aber auch. Wir wohnen allerdings auch in einer diesen schönen fast nicht wärmegedämmten Wohnungen aus den 60er...
Naja es wird Zeit für einen Umzug.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. November 2010)

SynXGaming schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Wohnug "warm" mietest, dann ist es inkl. Strom, Gas und Wasser.
> Wenn du es natürlich übertreibst und das Wasser die ganze Zeit laufen lässt,
> dann kann der Mieter gegen dich klagen, sodass du auf die Nachzahlung gezwungen bist.




Du wohnst noch bei deinen Eltern oder ?
Ansonsten ist dieser Quark kaum zu erklären

Eine Miete setzt sich so zusammen.

1) Die Grund- oder Kaltmiete (das ist das was beim Vermieter hängen bleibt)
2) Die Betriebskosten. Das ist ein geschätzter monatlicher Abschlag auf die zu erwartenden Betriebskosten der Wohnung, die der Vermieter auf alle Mieter umlegen darf. 
Sollten nach einem Jahr mehr erlaubte Betriebskosten anfallen als du bezahlt hast musst du nachzahlen, sollten es weniger sein bekommst du etwas zurück.
3) Heizkosten. Die hiermit verhält es sich genauso wie mit den Betriebskosten. Du zahlst einen geschätzten Abschlag und nach einem Jahr wird abgelesen und abgerechnet.
Hast du mehr verbraucht heisst es nachzahlen, warst du sparsam gibt etwas zurück.

(Bei einer Gasetagenheizung kann es sein, dass du die Abschläge nicht an den Vermieter sondern an einen Gaslieferanten bezahlst)

Die Bezeichung Warmiete gibt an, dass 1) 2) und 3) zusammengezählt wurden.
Die Bezeichnung Nettokaltmiete setzt sich dagegen nur aus 1) und 2) zusammen und wird häuft bei Gasetagenheizungen angegeben.

Strom ist in den allermeisten Fällen nicht in der Miete enthalten.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. November 2010)

Du hast das Wasser vergessen


----------



## Konov (10. November 2010)

SynXGaming schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Wohnug "warm" mietest, dann ist es inkl. Strom, Gas und Wasser.
> Wenn du es natürlich übertreibst und das Wasser die ganze Zeit laufen lässt,
> dann kann der Mieter gegen dich klagen, sodass du auf die Nachzahlung gezwungen bist.



Nicht ganz korrekt, manchmal geht Strom auch extra. ^^

Hab noch keine Miete erlebt die nicht "warm" ist.


----------



## SynXGaming (10. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du wohnst noch bei deinen Eltern oder ?
> Ansonsten ist dieser Quark kaum zu erklären



YES!


----------



## Trisch (10. November 2010)

Es gibt auch pauschalmieten bei denen alle Nebenkosten (ausser Strom) enthalten sind. Dies sind Wohnungen die z.B. keine Möglichkeit haben den eigenen Verbrauch festzuhalten. Das gibt es nur noch sehr selten aber ich kenne z.b. welche die mit einer pauschalen Warmmiete wohnen. Die müssen sich jedenfalls nicht einmal im Jahr mit einer Nachberechnung befassen ^^

Wenn die Nebenkostenabrechnung fehlerhaft ist muss sie vom Mieter schriftlich wiedersprochen werden, auch Vermieter haben pflichten die sie einhalten müssen, das kann sogar soweit führen, das der Vermieter auf den nachzuzahlenden Nebenkosten sitzen bleibt (was er bei mir aufgrund seiner eigenen wiederspenstigkeit schon geschafft hat ^^).

Nachzahlungen die auf eine Abrechnung basieren, deren letzter Monat mehr als 12 Monate her ist sind ungültig wenn sie eine Zahlung des Mieters verlangen, Guthaben also Geld das der Mieter zurückbekommt "verjähren" nicht.

Ändert der Vermieter den Abrechnungszeitraum z.B. bei den Heizkosten und dadurch entsteht ein Abrechnungsjahr das länger ist als 12 Monate so sind Nachzahlungsforderungen ungültig und können vom Mieter abgelehnt werden. (So war es mein ich jedenfalls bei mir als der Vermieter erst eine falsche Abrechnung geschickt hat mit fast 500,-- Nachzahlung und als ich ihm die Fehler schriftlich mitteile er weiterhin der Meinung war das die Nachzahlungshöhe zu recht bestand und mein Anwalt dann festgestellt hat das er den Abrechnungszeitraum um 3 Monate verlängert hat und somit leer ausging, ich hatte kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei denn er wollte 50 % der gesamten Heizkosten von mir haben obwohl ich nur 1/3 der Wohnfläche des Hauses gemietet hatte und unser Verbrauch nichtmal 30 % des Gesamtverbrauchs ausmachten...)


----------



## Lari (10. November 2010)

Gut, dass ihr mich mit dem Thread an die Abrechnung erinnert habt... die ist seit einem Monat überfällig, und ich wohn da nicht mehr. Eine Win - Win Situation


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. November 2010)

Trisch schrieb:


> Es gibt auch pauschalmieten bei denen alle Nebenkosten (ausser Strom) enthalten sind. Dies sind Wohnungen die z.B. keine Möglichkeit haben den eigenen Verbrauch festzuhalten.



Die gibt es ind der Tat, aber wie du schon sagst äußerst selten. (es gibt sogar welche mit Strom inkusive)



Konov schrieb:


> Hab noch keine Miete erlebt die nicht "warm" ist.



Das hast du im speziellen bei Wohnungen mit Ofenheizung (gibt es aber immer weniger) und mit Gasetagenheizung, da der Vermieter da nicht weiss, welchen Vertrag der Mieter mit dem Gasliferanten schliesst.
Zentralheizungswohungen werden dagegen tasächlich so gut wie immer als Warmmiete angegeben.



SynXGaming schrieb:


> YES!



warum wundert mich das nicht 



Caps-lock schrieb:


> Du hast das Wasser vergessen



Naja hier in Berlin ist Wasser in der Regel Bestandteil der Betriebskosten.
Es ist aber auch möglich, dass Wasser extra ausgewiesen wird, dann verhält es sich aber genauso, wie bei Heiz- und Betriebskosten


----------



## Noxiel (11. November 2010)

Und nicht zu vergessen. Nachzahlen ist finanztechnisch gesehen besser als Geld zurückbekommen. Denn das heißt schließlich nix anderes, als dass ihr eurem Vermieter ein Jahr lang ein zinsloses Darlehen zur Verfügung gestellt habt.

Klar, tausende Euro Nachzahlung sind kacke aber dann sollte man eh einen Blick auf die Abrechnung werfen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. November 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und nicht zu vergessen. Nachzahlen ist finanztechnisch gesehen besser als Geld zurückbekommen. Denn das heißt schließlich nix anderes, als dass ihr eurem Vermieter ein Jahr lang ein zinsloses Darlehen zur Verfügung gestellt habt.



Das ist klug überlegt.
Gehen wir mal von einer Rückzahlung von 200€ aus.
Hätte mein Vermieter die bei 5% gut angelegt wären das doch glatt 10€ Gewinn im Jahr gewesen  (eigentlich ist das sogar noch viel zu hoch, denn die volle Summe hat er ja erst nach 12 Monaten zusammen, aber im Zinsen berechnen bin ich richtig scheisse)
Da pfeiff ich doch auf das wohlige Gefühl, zu Jahresanfang 200 Glocken zurückzubekommen und sinnlos zu verprassen. 
Ich vermute das ist das Spock gegen Pille Prinzip


----------



## Winipek (12. November 2010)

Naja, bei eurer Rechnung habt ihr allerdings vergessen, das der Vermieter das Geld nicht hortet und zinsbringend anlegt, sondern auch nur weiterreicht... (bis auf ein paar schwarze Schafe, die das Geld für sich behalten und der Mieter irgendwann kein Strom /Wasser / Gas mehr hat...)


----------

